# Frizzen cover!!!



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I got a GREAT idea from a member at my hunting lease!  He was cleaning his doe he killed and said his dad used the hoof for his flintlock for a frizzen "safety" or cover.  I asked if I could get one and he said have at it.  So I cut one hoof off, cut all the meat out I could, boiled it (it stunk too ) then got ALL the meat out and it is drying now.  I slipped it on to check the size and it works great.  

I'll post pics of the finished product


----------



## Big Timber (Sep 23, 2008)

great idea


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2008)

I`d like to see that.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Pics!!!!*

NIC: If this should be in blackpowder, feel free to move it.  I was not sure where to put it.  It is a great idea from another guy, not my idea but I thought I would share for all the flinters!!!!

Notice the "scratch" on the face of the hoof, tested it.  It fits like a GLOVE!  All I have left is to drill a hole and attach the rawhide string

It looks GREAT!

HINT: I took a brick of D Batteries and placed it on top so it would dry FLAT and not curl.


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 23, 2008)

littlewolf said:


> Cool!



I think it looks really good and PRIMITIVE!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2008)

That`s just plumb neat right there. I speck I`ll be makin` up one of them for Gabriel before long. Thanks for the idea, and the pics!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s just plumb neat right there. I speck I`ll be makin` up one of them for Gabriel before long. Thanks for the idea, and the pics!



Get ready to whittle out some bone and cartelidge with a SMALL, SHARP knife.  Careful going, it is really easy to get cut bad  Just let the knife follow up the edge and be careful not to shove it through the hoof.  I got my cleaned out really good, let it dry for 2 days and it doesn't even smell!

Oh yeah, it fits SNUG!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 23, 2008)

That is an awesome idea right there. Now if I can just get a deer...


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 23, 2008)

tv_racin_fan said:


> That is an awesome idea right there. Now if I can just get a deer...



I didn't get that deer, I just scavenged at the skinning pole


----------



## CAL (Sep 23, 2008)

That is a super idea,I bet someone used this idea in the past too.Thanks for posting.Now if I can just find me er deer foot somewhere,Nick.........?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 24, 2008)

looks good Dude .......

and you can't tell me that thing don't smell .....


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> looks good Dude .......
> 
> and you can't tell me that thing don't smell .....



I swear!  It doesn't!!!!  I scraped the inside down to the black hoof.   It does not have any smell...I was worried about it at first


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2008)

CAL said:


> That is a super idea,I bet someone used this idea in the past too.Thanks for posting.Now if I can just find me er deer foot somewhere,Nick.........?




I got you covered, my Friend. I have 40 or 50 deer foots on hand.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I got you covered, my Friend. I have 40 or 50 deer foots on hand.



I may have to charge you royalty fees for the idea


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 1, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I may have to charge you royalty fees for the idea


The way he's been treatin' "us" (throwing you in there too) I'd sue him if he didn't include you in the profits! 


Oh, NEAT idea by the way...... now all I need is a muzzleloader....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2008)

Handgunner said:
			
		

> The way he's been treatin' "us" (throwing you in there too) I'd sue him if he didn't include you in the profits!
> 
> 
> Oh, NEAT idea by the way...... now all I need is a muzzleloader....






Who?? What? I ain`t did nothin`!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 1, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Who?? What? I ain`t did nothin`!!!


Yeah, yeah, yeah....... how many times have I head 'dat???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2008)

Don`t make me come over there and kill all your does!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me come over there and kill all your does!!!



...that's just wrong


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 1, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me come over there and kill all your does!!!


 

I've TOLD you to come kill all the does you want... so bring it!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2008)

finished product!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 2, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> finished product!


Looks good!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody get any hooves for their flintlocks?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 9, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Anybody get any hooves for their flintlocks?


Plenty of hooves, now I just need a flintlock..


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Plenty of hooves, now I just need a flintlock..



  They are a little harded to clean than an in-line or percussion cap!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 9, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> They are a little harded to clean than an in-line or percussion cap!


A little?  My buddy says it's cheaper for him to just buy a new one each year.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> A little?  My buddy says it's cheaper for him to just buy a new one each year.



Hey, I thought about it one night.  I was so tired, I almost threw it away


----------



## Al33 (Jan 9, 2009)

Good looking frizzen cover! Seems like I heard  or read somne where where all you need to do is boil the foot and the hoof shells will come off easily. Seems like Missing Ridge met someone who did it that way. If that is true you may not have to do all that fleshing out. worth a try on one anyway.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a great idea, gotta make me one for my flinter. BTW, on fresh deer feet, the hoof shell will usually pop off really easy and clean if you just grab it with a pair of pliers and pull/twist a little. A little heat or boiling will help with ones that have dried out some.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 11, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's a great idea, gotta make me one for my flinter. BTW, on fresh deer feet, the hoof shell will usually pop off really easy and clean if you just grab it with a pair of pliers and pull/twist a little. A little heat or boiling will help with ones that have dried out some.



This one was fresh, I boiled it and cut it out with a razor and knife.  It was a bit of work.

FYI: If you boil the hoof, INSIDE, you better open all the windows AND spray a LOT of air freshener BEFORE your wife gets home.  It stunk up the house....I was panicking for a minute


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Since blackpowder forum is picking, up: Thought I would bump this one....


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 9, 2011)

What a cool idea. I had not seen this thread. Thanks for bumping it up.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> What a cool idea. I had not seen this thread. Thanks for bumping it up.



Just make sure you boil the hoof OUTSIDE


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 9, 2011)

With a deer hoof cover on your frizzen,and a cow's knee on the whole lock,you'll be just fine! Just make sure you take them off pronto,when a buck makes his appearence.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 9, 2011)

I have seen winn eaton boil em and take a pair of pliers and twist. The outside sheat of the hoof pops off. The indians did that then tied em together to make rattles. He also uses em for frizen covers. Think there may have been a post on that last year.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now that is cool, gonna have to make a few this year..............hopefully.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2011)

dpoole said:


> I have seen winn eaton boil em and take a pair of pliers and twist. The outside sheat of the hoof pops off. The indians did that then tied em together to make rattles. He also uses em for frizen covers. Think there may have been a post on that last year.



I thought about doing that, but figured it would rip the hoof.  I may try that on the next batch.


----------



## deersled (Jun 9, 2011)

don't even really have to "boil" em. just heat em up in some water on the grill, (outside, I might add) and twist and pull with some pliers. Pop right off, clean as a whistle.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 10, 2011)

Which one do you use? The left toe or the right toe?  

gt40


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2011)

deersled said:


> don't even really have to "boil" em. just heat em up in some water on the grill, (outside, I might add) and twist and pull with some pliers. Pop right off, clean as a whistle.



x2 You usually don't even have to heat them or wet them if it's fresh, I've pulled quite a few right off the foot with no problem just like they were. Takes about five seconds and no boiling or scraping gunk to deal with.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just bumping an idea that turned out pretty good...


----------

